# [SOLVED] WTH is 0x0000007b (0xf789e528, 0xc0000034



## InTenSityX (Sep 3, 2007)

This morning my GF went to turn on her computer and it kept booting straight to BIOS. Eventually I was able to get it past that and up comes the Windows has not booted properly, please choose another option that won't work. 

Anyway, try to boot windows normally. 2 seconds later, it is rebooting, get back to the screen and this time I choose safe boot. restarts again, I notice a blue screen. Google around figure out to hit the stupid F8 button. Hit F8, stop auto restart, figure out what the blue screen says. Topic has what the issue seems to be. Ok, throw in the Win XP disc and let that boot up, try to repair, same issues. Formatted the harddrive, it is still coming up. 

All I really want to know is if the harddrive is screwed or not. I have so far wasted an extra day off trying to fix this computer. The Mobo is a gigabye, probably GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS3R LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard.

I forget what the harddrive is, I would think Seagate, because that is what I prefer. Anyway, after googling and trying everything I could find, nothing seems to be working. Would I have this same problem if we just go get another harddrive and install it?


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: WTH is 0x0000007b (0xf789e528, 0xc0000034*

Hi InTenSity, Welcome to TSF! :4-wave:

Researching this *7b* error, has revealed a few possible reasons for this issue.

First things first, please do this...

Go *Start* > *Run* > type in the box *CHKDSK /r* (note the space between the *K* and */*) > *OK*.

A "DOS - type" window will appear requesting the scheduling of a *CHKDSK* at the next boot up *Y*or *N*?...please answer *Y*.....Reboot the computer.

Immediately upon reboot, a blue screen will appear stating that it is performing a *CHKDSK*, just let it do its thing, and follow the on-screen prompts.

Post back with the results.

Kind Regards,


----------



## InTenSityX (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: WTH is 0x0000007b (0xf789e528, 0xc0000034*

Thanks for welcoming me =D.

Anyway, I can't even get past the windows splash screen, let alone anywhere inside Win, the blue screen pops up right as Win is starting.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: WTH is 0x0000007b (0xf789e528, 0xc0000034*

Ok InTensityX,

There is another couple of ways to determine if your Hard Drive is faulty using *CHKDSK*.

_You will need your Windows XP CD for this._

Firstly, you will need to power up the computer, continually tapping the *Delete* Key to enter the *BIOS*.
Once in the *BIOS* you will need to change the boot configuration to boot from the CD first....the sequence should look like this:
*First:* CD
*Second:* IDE0 (or HDD)
*Third:* Floppy Disc (if you have one) or Other Bootable Device.
Once the boot Configuration is changed, insert your Windows® XP CD; then, *Save and Exit* the *BIOS* and reboot the computer.

When the computer reboots you will have a black screen saying _"Booting from CD...Press any key to Boot from CD...."_, please do this.

A Blue screen will now appear loading the basic drivers to start Windows.
When the "Welcome to Setup" Screen appears, press *R* to enter the *Recovery Console*.
If you are prompted, type the Administrator password. If the administrator password is blank (or you do not know of one that has been added), just press *ENTER*.
At the command prompt you will need to type in *Fixmbr* > ENTER.

When this has completed, type *Exit* at the *Recovery Console* prompt; remove the Windows® XP CD and allow the computer to reboot.
As soon as the reboot commences, you will need to re-enter the *BIOS* (using the same instructions as already given) to change the Boot Configuration back to its default > *Save and Exit* the *BIOS*, and allow the computer to boot normally.

You should then be at the Desktop, where you can follow the previous instructions to use the *CHKDSK* utility.

Try this sequence and report back with the results.

Regards,


----------



## InTenSityX (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: WTH is 0x0000007b (0xf789e528, 0xc0000034*

The fixmbr wasn't working either. I had looked high and low for everything I could think of and called a few people too. I even went and bought a new harddrive and the same thing was happening. I am hoping it isn't the motherboard, but ended up taking it to a computer store to have them look at it and find out what is wrong. The weird thing is that this is just sudden, nothing had changed, no hardware installed or removed, no programs downloaded or removed. Just turned on the computer and all this happened, whereas the night before everythign was fine. I am hoping that the computer techs will tell me what happened and what went wrong. Thanks for the help and just from googling and askjeeves, I can see that this is not an easy fix >.<

When I hit fixmbr, nothing happened, it just gave me another C: prompt. But it also should not have done that with a new harddrive too.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: WTH is 0x0000007b (0xf789e528, 0xc0000034*

That's interesting indeed.

Please let us know the outcome from it being at the computer shop, as we all would like to know the bottom of this 'mystery'.

Kind Regards,


----------



## InTenSityX (Sep 3, 2007)

*Re: WTH is 0x0000007b (0xf789e528, 0xc0000034*

Well the computer is back and running, minus the info that we formatted off the first HD. Apparently from what I gathered from talking to the tech. We had a Slave drive and a Master. The Master is a SATA connection and the Slave is an IDE. For some reason the boot file got changed or something. It was attempting to boot from the slave drive and completely ignoring the master. I'm not sure if it was a virus, because we did format or maybe a short or surge of power to switch them around. But now both harddrives are fine and the computer is working again. 

Thanks for the help, it was a vague problem with a weird solution.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: WTH is 0x0000007b (0xf789e528, 0xc0000034*

Thanks for the reply.

I am sincerely pleased that its all sorted.
Feel free to post back again should you have any other computer woes/issues.

:wave:

Kind Regards,


----------

